# Face of the Auburn football program



## greene_dawg (Sep 19, 2014)

There is a video running around FB that is from last night's post game but it's yet to hit youtube so I'll toss this gem out there. So not only is the guy a thief and a pothead but he speaks an unknown language. I am honestly curious to know if you Auburn fans are embarrassed by this guy?


----------



## Rebel Yell (Sep 19, 2014)

She's not an Auburn fan by no means, but My wife is ashamed to have a diploma from the same high school as "Sticky Fingaz".


----------



## DSGB (Sep 19, 2014)

I believe that's from the first game this season, based on the questions she was asking (not starting, lightning delay), because I have no idea what he said.


----------



## greene_dawg (Sep 19, 2014)

If someone finds the one from last night feel free to post.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 19, 2014)

I can tell you that I know one a Auburn fan who cringes at this.

But I know a whole bunch of them who don't care.  They didn't care about what a dirt bag Cam was.  They don't care that guys like Trigga Trey end up there.  And they don't care about this guy being the face of their program.

I don't get it.  They can say whatever they want but it just is not worth certain things to win.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Sep 19, 2014)

DSGB said:


> I believe that's from the first game this season, based on the questions she was asking (not starting, lightning delay), because I have no idea what he said.


----------



## greene_dawg (Sep 19, 2014)

He's not a heisman candidate but contrast and compare


----------



## greene_dawg (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## greene_dawg (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## greene_dawg (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Throwback (Sep 19, 2014)

I wish y'all Georgia fans would win something so you could talk about that




T


----------



## Throwback (Sep 19, 2014)

hey I know lets talk about 1980

T


----------



## flowingwell (Sep 19, 2014)

Throwback said:


> Hey I know let's talk about 1980
> 
> 
> T



Absolutely, well it all started with The Tennessee game when Walker came off the bench and the rest is history, then there was the Florida game and the famous Lindsay Scott play, George Rogers came to Athens but Hershel stole the day, and it all was capped with the glorious sugar bowl against Notre Dame.  Oh man what a year, thanks for bringing it up, sometimes we forget about it.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 19, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> He's not a heisman candidate but contrast and compare




he looks like hes about to cry. he must have just found out he is starting QB for UGA.


T


----------



## Throwback (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 20, 2014)

Is it just me or does Mason look to be in his 40's?


----------



## Bow Only (Sep 20, 2014)

People's background and environment often help determine the way they talk and their mannerisms.  Nick is from Pineview and while he is a gifted athlete, he does not have the social skills that many in society have.  I don't know of anyone who would be proud of that, but I guess you feel the need to deflect the topic from relevant issues in SEC sports.


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 20, 2014)

Bow Only said:


> People's background and environment often help determine the way they talk and their mannerisms.  Nick is from Pineview and while he is a gifted athlete, he does not have the social skills that many in society have.  I don't know of anyone who would be proud of that, but I guess you feel the need to deflect the topic from relevant issues in SEC sports.



There is such a thing as a speech therapist though.......Surely  there's one on or around campus.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 20, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> She's not an Auburn fan by no means, but My wife is ashamed to have a diploma from the same high school as "Sticky Fingaz".



Good ol Wilcox county.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Sep 20, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> There is such a thing as a speech therapist though.......Surely  there's one on or around campus.




#obamacare


----------



## WickedTider (Sep 20, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> There is a video running around FB that is from last night's post game but it's yet to hit youtube so I'll toss this gem out there. So not only is the guy a thief and a pothead but he speaks an unknown language. I am honestly curious to know if you Auburn fans are embarrassed by this guy?



I'm no Auburn or Marshall fan, but just curious if Marshall spoke English when he was recruited and signed with UGA?
Or did he learn this language in one of his Advanced Classes at Auburn?


----------



## Thanatos (Sep 20, 2014)

WickedTider said:


> I'm no Auburn or Marshall fan, but just curious if Marshall spoke English when he was recruited and signed with UGA?
> Or did he learn this language in one of his Advanced Classes at Auburn?



He didn't need to verbally communicate as a member of the secondary at UGA. 

As AU's QB that's kinda important.


----------



## weagle (Sep 20, 2014)

Thanatos said:


> He didn't need to verbally communicate as a member of the secondary at UGA.
> 
> As AU's QB that's kinda important.



I think he proven that the team understands him perfectly on the field.

A little more time at Auburn and his public speaking will come around.   I was there with Bo and Charles Barkley and they weren't much better at his age.


----------



## Thanatos (Sep 20, 2014)

weagle said:


> I think he proven that the team understands him perfectly on the field.
> 
> A little more time at Auburn and his public speaking will come around.   I was there with Bo and Charles Barkley and they weren't much better at his age.



Hahaha. I was half joking. If his lack of communication causes a break down on O he can just run it for a first down. I really do wish NM the best.


----------



## Dub (Sep 21, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> There is a video running around FB that is from last night's post game but it's yet to hit youtube so I'll toss this gem out there. So not only is the guy a thief and a pothead but he speaks an unknown language. I am honestly curious to know if you Auburn fans are embarrassed by this guy?



OMG......my ribs hurt.


I can't catch my breath......


----------



## buck1 (Sep 21, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> She's not an Auburn fan by no means, but My wife is ashamed to have a diploma from the same high school as "Sticky Fingaz".




Maybe she can be proud of your Avatar.. Winston, may not be a drug head, but a thief, rapist, and clown he is..


----------



## WickedTider (Sep 21, 2014)

Thanatos said:


> He didn't need to verbally communicate as a member of the secondary at UGA.
> 
> As AU's QB that's kinda important.



As a UGA DB, he was never going to be interviewed by anyone? 
Oh, OK


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 21, 2014)

WickedTider said:


> As a UGA DB, he was never going to be interviewed by anyone?
> Oh, OK



The pile you dumped in this thread is much smaller than normal.  You on a diet or something?


----------



## garnet and gold (Sep 21, 2014)

WickedTider said:


> As a UGA DB, he was never going to be interviewed by anyone?
> Oh, OK


no, because ugas secondary is non-existant, havent been heard from in a while


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 21, 2014)

garnet and gold said:


> no, because ugas secondary is non-existant, havent been heard from in a while



They are scared you might beat them up if they play well.


----------



## garnet and gold (Sep 21, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> They are scared you might beat them up if they play well.


OK, duh huh


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 21, 2014)

garnet and gold said:


> OK, duh huh



Please don't hit me.


----------



## garnet and gold (Sep 21, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> Please don't hit me.


Why would i wont to hit you, youre no threat


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 21, 2014)

garnet and gold said:


> Why would i wont to hit you, youre no threat



Thank goodness.  Internet tough guys are so scary.


----------



## garnet and gold (Sep 21, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> Thank goodness.  Internet tough guys are so scary.


Maybe, maybe not, if you didnt run youre pie hole so much, you wouldnt have to worry about such things. Its really simple. close lips and u dont look like such a  , the rear end of that animal. maybe u get it, but probably not


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 21, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> There is a video running around FB that is from last night's post game but it's yet to hit youtube so I'll toss this gem out there. So not only is the guy a thief and a pothead but he speaks an unknown language. I am honestly curious to know if you Auburn fans are embarrassed by this guy?



I didn't know Boomhauer played football.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 21, 2014)

garnet and gold said:


> Maybe, maybe not, if you didnt run youre pie hole so much, you wouldnt have to worry about such things. Its really simple. close lips and u dont look like such a  , the rear end of that animal. maybe u get it, but probably not



He set the trap and didn't even bother covering it with dirt and you still stepped in it.


----------



## WickedTider (Sep 21, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> Thank goodness.  Internet tough guys are so scary.



No they're not. At least not to men.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 21, 2014)

garnet and gold said:


> Maybe, maybe not, if you didnt run youre pie hole so much, you wouldnt have to worry about such things. Its really simple. close lips and u dont look like such a  , the rear end of that animal. maybe u get it, but probably not



Hook...line...aaaaaaaaaaaand sinker.

It's like moving pieces around on a chess board.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 21, 2014)

WickedTider said:


> No they're not. At least not to men.



I wasn't aware that I was talking to one.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 21, 2014)

Yall can settle down or this one will go.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 21, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Yall can settle down or this one will go.



I couldn't care less if it does go.  Talking with these people is a waste of time.


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 21, 2014)

WickedTider said:


> As a UGA DB, he was never going to be interviewed by anyone?
> Oh, OK




Well, in the state of Georgia, unlike the state of Alabama, we make the kids go to class to hopefully learn to be better spoken whether they have a microphone stuck in their face or not.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 21, 2014)

MudDucker said:


> Well, in the state of Georgia, unlike the state of Alabama, we make the kids go to class to hopefully learn to be better spoken whether they have a microphone stuck in their face or not.



Whut yew mayne?  That downt win no dern champinchips.


----------



## greene_dawg (Sep 21, 2014)

weagle said:


> I think he proven that the team understands him perfectly on the field.
> 
> A little more time at Auburn and his public speaking will come around.   I was there with Bo and Charles Barkley and they weren't much better at his age.



Nick is much closer to James Brooks than Bo or Chuck.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 21, 2014)

All teams in the SEC are chock full of outstanding players who will never be hired to read "Audio books on tape". I cringe listening to them but there is no way 4 years of college will overcome 18 years of poor english/slang skills without massive tutoring.
It is what it is.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 21, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> All teams in the SEC are chock full of outstanding players who will never be hired to read "Audio books on tape". I cringe listening to them but there is no way 4 years of college will overcome 18 years of poor english/slang skills without massive tutoring.
> It is what it is.



Right but dang few of them get to play football for more than a few years.  And lots of them seem to wear ignorance as a badge of honor.  They think being stupid is cool.  It doesn't help that a lot of the fans seem to view being educated with suspicion.

They may not be hired to read audiobooks but they ain't gonna get by on running fast etc. for long either.  

I personally am not much opposed to it not even being tied to the schools and just becoming minor league football.  The way that we even pretend that a lot of these guys have any business at a major university is ridiculous.


----------



## WickedTider (Sep 21, 2014)

MudDucker said:


> Well, in the state of Georgia, unlike the state of Alabama, we make the kids go to class to hopefully learn to be better spoken whether they have a microphone stuck in their face or not.





Thanatos said:


> He didn't need to verbally communicate as a member of the secondary at UGA.
> 
> As AU's QB that's kinda important.



Hey Mud, Tell it to you fellow Dawg.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 21, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> I couldn't care less if it does go.  Talking with these people is a waste of time.



Then why do you do it?


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 21, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> Then why do you do it?



Same reason as you.


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 22, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> Whut yew mayne?  That downt win no dern champinchips.



Do too ... its wins the championship of life!  Don't hurt none with learning the play book either!


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 22, 2014)

WickedTider said:


> Hey Mud, Tell it to you fellow Dawg.



You trying to mix mud and mayonnaise and while that might work in Bamer, we in Georgia don't like the end product!


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 22, 2014)

Wait, just got a message from an Aubi and his reply was ... well he talk gooder than most bamer folks!  So there you have it!


----------



## Rebel Yell (Sep 22, 2014)

buck1 said:


> Maybe she can be proud of your Avatar.. Winston, may not be a drug head, but a thief, rapist, and clown he is..



Yep, and ESPN is sure to tell us all about it at every turn.  What was the top story from Saturday?  FSU survives Clemson?  Bama throttles the Go Gata?  Oregon gets a scare from WASU?  Nope, Jameis had on his uniform.

Flashback to the BCS Title Game from last year.  Musberger on Marshall:  "This young man has quite a story.  He was a db for UGA his freshman year before leaving for junior college in Kansas where he played qb.  When Malzahn took over in Auburn, Marshall was brought in and won the qb job........"

He "left UGA" for junior college?  Really?  I seem to remember his "story" a little differently.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 22, 2014)

WickedTider said:


> Hey Mud, Tell it to you fellow Dawg.



Who is "you fellow Dawg"?  If you're going to mock someone about their grammar and spelling, you better do it right yourself.


----------



## fairhopebama (Sep 22, 2014)

This thread seems to be headed in the wrong direction.


----------



## WickedTider (Sep 22, 2014)

lbzdually said:


> Who is "you fellow Dawg"?  If you're going to mock someone about their grammar and spelling, you better do it right yourself.



I can speak, I just can't type. Lighten up Francis


----------



## WickedTider (Sep 22, 2014)

fairhope said:


> This thread seems to be headed in the wrong direction.



This has been the norm ever since the Spurrier Spoiler.
It will wear off and the realization will set in that this is just another typical post 1980 UGA football season.


----------



## greene_dawg (Sep 22, 2014)

Of course, the original question was dodged and not answered by anyone.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 22, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> Of course, the original question was dodged and not answered by anyone.



No I'm not embarrassed by him. 


T


----------



## fairhopebama (Sep 22, 2014)

Throwback said:


> No I'm not embarrassed by him.
> 
> 
> T



I wouldn't be embarrassed by him either but I am sure embarrassed for him. Some people do not interview very well and he is one of them. I just can't believe that CGM was going to send him to SEC media days.


----------



## Bow Only (Sep 22, 2014)

fairhope said:


> I wouldn't be embarrassed by him either but I am sure embarrassed for him. Some people do not interview very well and he is one of them. I just can't believe that CGM was going to send him to SEC media days.



Hard not to agree with that.


----------



## weagle (Sep 22, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> Of course, the original question was dodged and not answered by anyone.



Set the lines out trolling for Tigers and ended up foul hooking a bunch of Bulldogs.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Sep 23, 2014)

weagle said:


> Set the lines out trolling for Tigers and ended up foul hooking a bunch of Bulldogs.



And what appears to be a gump


----------

